# Chiclids and Plants Coexist??



## morgan46 (Jan 31, 2009)

Setting up a 55 gal, in which I would like to have option of growing plants AND keeping Chichlids. Is there a family of Chiclids that is more friendly to plants that I can consider? I'd like to go beyond Java Fern.

Input greatly appreciated!


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

I dont know which family is more prone to leaving plants alone, but I have Kenyi's. IME the more plants I keep in the tank the more they leave them alone, expect for Java moss, my dom male likes to carry it around. I feed them 2 small meals a day, and they leave the plants alone. Now if I need to fast the fish for some reason, I notice they do pick at the plants more. So my suggestion is more plants the better.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Try SA dwarf cichlids. Easy enough to grow, get along relatively well with each other, and actually prefer a planted aquarium.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

None of my Africans (Labidochromis caeruleus, Ps. demasoni, Ps. "acei") eat my anubias. I also have an "onion plant" (can't remember the real name) from which they graze algae, but they don't eat the plant.

Your results may vary!


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

Whether big or small plants my mbuna would rapidly dig them out of the sand.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

...I should mention that my Anubias (and Java Fern qualifies here) are rooted onto my rocks. When I "planted" them, I just wedged them between two rocks so the little buggers couldn't pry them loose.


----------



## morgan46 (Jan 31, 2009)

Now I've got some fish answers can anyone tell me how lighting I would need to grow plants that would be catagorized as "Bright light" at PetSmart? I'm seeing a lot of tanks online that seem to be below the 3watts per gallon rule and am thus confused. At this point the 55 gallon Topfin tank came with standard covers and two Eclipse Natural Daylight F15T8 18" bulbs. So I'm at about 30 watts.

Any input would be helpful.


----------



## psyber (Jan 7, 2009)

I am in the process of doing the same thing. From what I have read salvini (A central American cichlid) will not destroy plants and actually prefer them. There is an article in the library on the topic I think. I have also read you should try plants like java fern attached to drift wood, and potted amazon swords. I have also heard of people on this forum keeping horn wort.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s ... d_tank.php


----------



## morgan46 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks all for the input and references. Someday I'll put a picture up!!


----------



## drumbum540 (Mar 20, 2008)

for lighting, I have a coralife 96 watt light, I believe, it grows anubias alright, but I have a *Satellite* light that is really nice, and has a fan, and it very bright and affordable. it grows pants VERY well. (on my 29)
ill be looking for those pics!


----------



## psyber (Jan 7, 2009)

If I remember correctly most angel fish love planted tanks. A 55gal could easily hold a few of them.


----------



## Carmesi (May 8, 2008)

I am a big planted tank/af. cichlid lover. But unfortunately i keep them separated, and that is what i strongly suggest. It is definitely possible to keep them together, but it takes a lot of effort and it limits you on both plants and fish. In most cases, the Mbuna (like in the wild) graze by picking up substrate and sifting it. This will uproot any rooted plant that isnt carefully situated. Also many of the plants that I love just dont seem to grow well in a hard acidic water, and my Aulonocara's do not do well in softer water with co2 (great planted tanks have got to have the co2).
I definitely hope to you you succeed and see some pics, but make sure you understand what fish and what plants you are going to have to have.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Carmesi said:


> I am a big planted tank/af. cichlid lover. But unfortunately i keep them separated, and that is what i strongly suggest.


You are limiting your definition of cichlids.

Besides the riverine cichlids in Africa, there are hundreds and hundreds of Central and South American species that _prefer_ a planted tank.


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

i have plants in both of my african tanks. i have one 75 gallon that has 3 anubias plants,2 bunches of java fern and a bunch of jungle vals. i have cobues,labeotropheus,and a peacock in there. i also have a 75 gallon with 25 demasonis in it and have java fern and some other kind of plant(its huge, as tall as the water level) and havent lost a single plant. i am sure not all plants will work with africans but these are the ones i have found that do. i also plan on adding some moss balls to the tanks as soon as i order them.
hope this helps


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Low tech planted tanks with cichlids - especially Tanganyikans - are a bit of a trademark of mine. If you visit my site at www.fmueller.com, you will find lots of pictures and info. In a nutshell, digging tends to be far more of a problem than eating of plants. So plants that are not rooted in the substrate, and hence will not be dug up, are you best choice for a cichlid tank. Those are mostly Java fern, Anubias and Java moss. That might sound limited, but with the different species of Anubias available, and at least three fairly common leaf forms of Java fern (standard, Windelov, and narrow leaf), that opens up quite a lot of planting options. For some reason I never have much luck with Bolbitis, but in theory that should be another good option.

I'd be wary about what they sell in chain stores. I've seen them sell plants for aquarium use that can not permanently survive submerged, and have no chance of long term survival in a tank. That kind of thing is what gives life plants a bad name, and puts beginners off forever.

Regarding lighting, you have a choice if you want to do a high tech setup with 1. high wattage lighting, 2. regular dosing of fertilizers, and 3. carbon dioxide. IMHO you have to do all three or none. Using only one or two of these will cause all kids of problems like algae breakouts, but will not result in a successful planted tank. If you use none, you will have a low tech planted setup with far slower but stable growth if it's done right. Here is the lighting solution I am using. It's shown for 8' and 6' tanks, but could easily adapted to a 4' tank.









_My planted 240G Tanganyika community setup._


----------

